# When is it too cold for a pellet smoker???  Or never



## sandyut (Jan 10, 2019)

i am new to pellet smokers with a newer rec tec.  I have a thermal blanket for it but the forecasted lows are 17.  Is that just too cold or not???   

Please share your thoughts.   Thanks!,,


----------



## BB-que (Jan 10, 2019)

sandyut said:


> i am new to pellet smokers with a newer rec tec.  I have a thermal blanket for it but the forecasted lows are 17.  Is that just too cold or not???
> 
> Please share your thoughts.   Thanks!,,


I have a Rec Tec.  With the thermal blanket you won’t have a problem.  Will be a little less edficient but I’ve cooked at those temps.  Rec Tec is built out I’d such quality heavy steel you’re all good.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 10, 2019)

Wow nice!  Winter brisket this weekend!!!!


----------



## markh024 (Jan 10, 2019)

I have a camp chef smokepro and last year i smoked with windchills below 0. Just adust for more time, more fuel. I have a thermal cover now. Definitely helps with less fuel consumption.  Keep on smokin!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 11, 2019)

When I lived in Wyoming, it never got too cold to burn wood.
Not even at 60 below zero.

Now I will grant you it was damned miserable to be out in 60 below weather.
But we survived it.
One winter we burned wood in an air-tight wood stove as our only heat source.
And we survived that.

So my vote is it is never too cold to build a fire. As long as you can strike a match...


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jan 11, 2019)

When it gets really cold you may have a problem getting it started. I have read you can start the firepot with a torch and that will warm things up enough to get the auger going. I am new to pellets also, so I have only started my Timberline 1300 with temps in the 20's so far this winter but didn't have any problems.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Jan 11, 2019)

I grill and smoke at below zero temps. Without a thermal jacket though, the pellet consumption is crazy. I now leave it on year round with no issues.


----------



## ostrichsak (Jan 11, 2019)

I smoke year-round here in Colorado.  I even smoke our weekly Papa Murphy's take n bake pizza at 425 degrees and it has no problem holding the temp.  Granted, it takes a little bit longer to get up to temp and chews through more pellets but it works just fine.  225 degrees should be a walk in the park.  Data point; I've got the GMG thermal blanket on mine.


----------



## Mumaluke (Jan 11, 2019)

I did a pulled pork last week, temp never got above 23 outside. Wind chill was probably around 10ish.


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 11, 2019)

I smoked this Christmas and New Years. Temps in the 20's with a wind chill in the lower 10 degrees.

I have a PitBoss 700FB but I also bought a welding blanket to cover the smoker, had to cut holes for the smoke to "escape" But I also have the smoker on my side patio and that blocks the wind on two sides.

The Blanket keeps it warm and also up to temp longer and also less pellet's are burned. I have also put fire bricks in the bottom to help keep heat.

I say it is never too cold to smoke!!!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 11, 2019)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I grill and smoke at below zero temps. Without a thermal jacket though, the pellet consumption is crazy. I now leave it on year round with no issues.



See Sandyut,
Scott lives in cold country and does his below zero.

He must buy pellets by the truckload if he leaves it on year round with no issues.... 

 You can't leave the door open like that with me around...


----------



## sandyut (Jan 14, 2019)

thank again for all the support - did a 12 hour brisket that was killer.  used a fair amount of pellets even with the blanket, but no issues and no complaints.


----------



## disco (Jan 14, 2019)

I have cooked as low as -20 C on my Louisiana Grills pellet smoker. You will go through a few pellets but it can be done!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

disco said:


> I have cooked as low as -20 C on my Louisiana Grills pellet smoker. You will go through a few pellets but it can be done!



That's -4 F for us Amerrycans....

A Canadian, who uses a Louisiana Grill in Canada, and picks on US for using the Kings Thumb to measure....
What IS _wrong_ with this picture? 

One day to go on my Disco's Pepper Back Bacon curing.... this is gonna be good!
Love Ya Disco!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Jan 14, 2019)

Sonny, can't afford to leave it on year round and heat the house too!


----------



## texomakid (Jan 17, 2019)

"It's just too cold to fire up the smoker" said no one ever!


----------



## Jeremy Pilger (Jan 23, 2019)

I  smoked for 8 hrs in -23C   ( windchill-30)
On my traeger Century 34. I just layed  a welders blanket over top , meat turned out beautiful.


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 26, 2019)

I haven't used my new PB pellet pooper yet this winter in artic conditions. It's out in the garage where I do most of my smoking. Call me a whimp or wuss, but it's hard for this ole fart to get fired-up over smoking when I've got to get dressed in artic gear just to go out to the detached garage when the morning temp is -27*(American).  BUT if we get a heat wave and it warms up to 0*, game on!!!!!
Martin


----------



## texomakid (Jan 26, 2019)

Ok so I digress on my statement based on where I live. We don't see temps like Jeremy & Martin describe. Man, that's just too damn cold. I don't think I'd cook outside in those conditions either.

"It's too cold to smoke" - said no one ever ON LAKE TEXOMA.
FIFY.....


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 6, 2019)

Last April here in Minnesota I made a pork loin on the PB in the middle of a blizzard. Temp was about 20F and windchill was in the -10F area. Last week I went out and cooked some ribs for dinner when the air temp was -36F and the windchill was -57F (Momma wanted ribs and if Momma ain't happy ain't nobody happy). Bundled up in Carhartt head to toe and went outside. An extension of the house helped block some of the wind but was still a bit chilly. Went through a lot of pellets but the meat turned out pretty good. Too cold to smoke??? Haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Feb 7, 2019)

You are tougher than I am. I thought about it, but wussed out at the last minute. We are going to SV an eye of round starting tonight so we can have it French Dips tomorrow.


----------



## martin1950 (Feb 7, 2019)

Here in S/W MI., 10 miles off the BIG LAKE, it's 36*, raining and blowing about 20mph, but at 0600hrs I rubbed down a 1/2 pork loin with Tony's and Brown sugar for supper. Love that lingering smell in the garage.


----------



## gary sampson (Feb 17, 2019)

Ummm, Louisiana grills (Pit Boss, too) are made by Danson's, which is a Canadian company. Two Canadian girls invented them, Louissy and Anna. .....LOL.  OK, that part's BS, but they are a Canadian company.


----------



## martin1950 (Feb 18, 2019)

After the grandkids left last nite I dunked my 1st. (turkey in brine) for today. Didn't need any ice, it's 27* in the garage. Right now it's 0430hrs, 20* American, snowing with a light breeze with a forecast of a roaring 27*.  Just checked and sloshed the bird, at 1000hrs my garage is going to be filling up w/ smoke from my Pitt Boss. (note to self; give the fire department a heads-up about the smoke rolling out of garage.)


----------



## phrogpilot73 (Feb 18, 2019)

Reading all these posts about smoking in subzero temperatures makes me thankful I live in Virginia Beach.

I think the coldest its been when I smoked was 27 degrees F.


----------



## martin1950 (Feb 18, 2019)

phrogpilot73 said:


> Reading all these posts about smoking in subzero temperatures makes me thankful I live in Virginia Beach.
> 
> I think the coldest its been when I smoked was 27 degrees F.


                                                                                                                 Yep, I know that neck of the woods. I was stationed at Langley for the longest 18 months of my life back in the early 70's.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 18, 2019)

gary sampson said:


> Ummm, Louisiana grills (Pit Boss, too) are made by Danson's, which is a Canadian company. Two Canadian girls invented them, Louissy and Anna. .....LOL.  OK, that part's BS, but they are a Canadian company.


What's funny is when I needed parts for my grill they were sent out of Minnesota not to far from me!


----------



## martin1950 (Feb 18, 2019)

With a little bit of luck I managed to smoke my 1st. brined turkey today. The temp in my garage was a +27*. Took alittle longer then I was planning, 5 & 1/2hrs, but it was well worth it. My better half even enjoyed it, BUT she is still doing the thanksgiving bird.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Feb 21, 2019)

martin1950 said:


> With a little bit of luck I managed to smoke my 1st. brined turkey today. The temp in my garage was a +27*. Took alittle longer then I was planning, 5 & 1/2hrs, but it was well worth it. My better half even enjoyed it, BUT she is still doing the thanksgiving bird.
> View attachment 388403


Yo!!! this looks amazing!! care to share what you did or how? PM if needed so we dont hijack this thread. Awesome job on that bird man!


----------

